# Is the new Ford F150 EV the perfect rideshare vehicle?



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

The new Ford F150 EV is rated at 300 miles range in the extended range version, but a YouTuber was filming a review on it and the trip computer showed 367 miles at 80% charge, which calculates to 460 miles on a full charge - on a truck that starts at $52k before EV credits. That and it has a huge front trunk so luggage in the bed wouldn't be necessary.









The Ford F150 Lightning may have more range than you think


The Ford F-150 Lightning may have more actual range than advertised. According to Marques Brownlee, Ford's rating includes 1,000 pounds of payload, and real-life range may be as high as 460 miles.




www.autoblog.com


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Atom guy said:


> *Is the new Ford F150 EV the perfect rideshare vehicle?*


I lost you at the word “new.”


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

It's an interesting question if you are going to run it really hard. There's a company in CA that has done really well with a fleet of Tesla's, over a million miles or so and their operating cost is quite a bit lower than an ice vehicle. So I would say is you are going to have 2 drivers doing shifts in it in between charges then yes it can pay off. 1 driver 40k miles a year, the vehicle is too expensive to make it work.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> I lost you at the word “new.”


Pickup trucks hold their value way better than cars. And Ford is estimating 40% lower operating costs vs a gas truck.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Atom guy said:


> Pickup trucks hold their value way better than cars. And Ford is estimating 40% lower operating costs vs a gas truck.


Every new vehicle loses value when you drive it off the lot. A vehicle getting the shit beat out of it from rideshare usage declines in value even sooner.
Furthermore, when our vehicle operating expenses drop by 40%, Uber/Lyft will respond by dropping driver’s pay 40% and more. I wouldn’t plan any _new_ purchase for the sake of “investing in a rideshare career,” but you do what makes you comfortable. Enjoy!


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Repeat after me --- "Depreciation".


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Illini said:


> Repeat after me --- "Depreciation".


No no, friend IIIini. EVs have far less depreciation these days than gasmobiles, now that we've learned the batteries last.

OP, that new Ford truck is BAD ASS with a capital BA. Ford hit it out of the park with this entry. I've asked on this board about using a pickup for Ubering and the replies from truck owners is positive. PAX like it because there is room for all their luggage.

I have a Tesla CyberTruck on order for the same reasons. But the Ford is great too. Ford is going to sell a lot of these trucks.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

_Tron_ said:


> No no, friend IIIini. EVs have far less depreciation these days than gasmobiles, now that we've learned the batteries last.


Tesla's have been depreciation resistant, but across the board this has not been true. Compare the used prices of Chevy Bolt and Nissan Leaf against new and they have depreciated worse than ICE vehicles. The Early Nissan Leafs had terrible batteries that lost like 50% of their range in 3 years which didn't help, but the Chevys seem to be pretty solid cars.




> OP, that new Ford truck is BAD ASS with a capital BA. Ford hit it out of the park with this entry. I've asked on this board about using a pickup for Ubering and the replies from truck owners is positive. PAX like it because there is room for all their luggage.
> 
> I have a Tesla CyberTruck on order for the same reasons. But the Ford is great too. Ford is going to sell a lot of these trucks.


These are definitely some exciting offerings, I don't disagree.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Trafficat said:


> Tesla's have been depreciation resistant, but across the board this has not been true. Compare the used prices of Chevy Bolt and Nissan Leaf against new and they have depreciated worse than ICE vehicles. The Early Nissan Leafs had terrible batteries that lost like 50% of their range in 3 years which didn't help, but the Chevys seem to be pretty solid cars.


Those are two good examples to make your point, but I suspect they are moving into the minority. The Bolt is depreciating fast partly because Chevy keeps lowering the price. Depreciation also occurs due to new tech coming online in the form of the next generation model having major improvements. But we are starting to come out of that curve. We are in the next generation and many of the compromises of EVs have been overcome. A long lasting battery, reduced number of parts to wear out, a great warranty (8yr/100K on the Ford EV), should help maintain the value of this year's crop of EVs.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

_"The Ford F-150 Lightning may have more actual range than advertised."_

Sounds like Ford is overcompensating after getting busted for falsifying MPG ratings in their gas F150s, Rangers, the C-max hybrids, and who knows what else.

After a decade of faulty transmission in their cars, they have a deep hole to climb out of regarding their reputation.

I hope they were extra careful with their 'bread-and-butter' F150s, because if this is a flop, they're in deep trouble.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

_Tron_ said:


> No no, friend IIIini. EVs have far less depreciation these days than gasmobiles, now that we've learned the batteries last.
> 
> OP, that new Ford truck is BAD ASS with a capital BA. Ford hit it out of the park with this entry. I've asked on this board about using a pickup for Ubering and the replies from truck owners is positive. PAX like it because there is room for all their luggage.
> 
> I have a Tesla CyberTruck on order for the same reasons. But the Ford is great too. Ford is going to sell a lot of these trucks.


EVs depreciate worse than gas cars, because the tech keeps improving and there is a limited pool of used car buyers who want or can use an EV. A used Chevy Bolt for around $14k would make a nice Uber car, though.

Trucks usually hold their value much better than cars, so there is reason to think that this new F150 will as well, especially if the range exceeds expectations.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> I lost you at the word “new.”


I lost it at F-150. 

If it is anything like the current F-150's , it won't be long b4 they end up on a Do Not buy list.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> Tesla's have been depreciation resistant,


Tesla can't make cars that pass QC to sell. The few lucky ones that get a Tesla that's without defects is laughable compared to legacy car makers.

*Elon Musk admits Tesla has 'quality problem'*
Tesla's Model 3 has become a subject of criticism for years over quality concerns, and earlier on Wednesday Elon Musk admitted to one of the harshest critics that he was correct.

This was from an article posted Feb 04, 2021 

While Tesla may have the similar rates of recalls (although 2012-2015 there was a 17% recall rate... Almost one out of every 5 cars made!) the low volume means that ANY recall will look worse and annoy drivers.

You can't blame the tech... The Volt and other EVs didn't have these issues. They may not have been as stylish as a Tesla, but at least a Volt worked.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

True about Tesla quality. The ordering queues are still long in spite of that but I recently cancelled my Model Y reservation due to concerns about build quality. Musk also admits that he is tolerating the poor quality to keep production running as high as possible. Tesla still behaves like its a startup, which it may do so until Musk is replaced as COO.

I do hope the F-150 is a success. It has the earmarks of being so. America needs this badly. We still own the automotive market over China. BUT, do you know what automaker is the biggest threat to American made Tesla cars? According to Auto engineer Sandy Munro of Munro Associates, it's the new Polestar. The Polestar is designed by Volvo, but built in China. China is gearing up to export automobiles in quantity to the US. What a reversal. Munro thinks that the Polestar is the first true competitor to Tesla. I don't think America can afford to lag behind China in yet another manufacturing sector. Especially one is large as Autos.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

NOXDriver said:


> Tesla's Model 3 has become a subject of criticism for years over quality concerns,


...and yet Tesla can't make enough units to satisfy demand. Entire 2nd quarter production sold out weeks ago. 

Fit and finish issues will work themselves out eventually. After all Tesla was built up from nothing. Steal a few more line managers from GM, Ford etc, no problemo.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

the Lincoln Navigator and Ford Expedition share the same with the F150 Im waiting for Ford to bolt an Expedition body on that new electric F150 frame


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Atom guy said:


> The new Ford F150 EV is rated at 300 miles range in the extended range version, but a YouTuber was filming a review on it and the trip computer showed 367 miles at 80% charge, which calculates to 460 miles on a full charge - on a truck that starts at $52k before EV credits. That and it has a huge front trunk so luggage in the bed wouldn't be necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The $39k 230 mile range Lighting Pro would be good for rideshare. You have to go up $10k for the 300 mile extended range model.

I already put a deposit down for a Lightning Pro as it will come out next year right about the same time I give my Fusion back to Ford. I will go with the standard range model as the Lighting Pro will be used as my daily driver. The way Uber is going doubt I will be doing rideshare next year (and I already stopped driving for Lyft). If I am still doing rideshare the 230 mile range covers 99% of the rides I do.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Atom guy said:


> The new Ford F150 EV is rated at 300 miles range in the extended range version, but a YouTuber was filming a review on it and the trip computer showed 367 miles at 80% charge, which calculates to 460 miles on a full charge - on a truck that starts at $52k before EV credits. That and it has a huge front trunk so luggage in the bed wouldn't be necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well it doesn't have a Transmission so . . .
It may be a FORD that lasts.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Atom guy said:


> The new Ford F150 EV is rated at 300 miles range in the extended range version, but a YouTuber was filming a review on it and the trip computer showed 367 miles at 80% charge, which calculates to 460 miles on a full charge - on a truck that starts at $52k before EV credits. That and it has a huge front trunk so luggage in the bed wouldn't be necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Depends on which state you're in. In California all pickups require commercial registration. That's a pretty big annual fee for a rideshare driver.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

oldfart said:


> the Lincoln Navigator and Ford Expedition share the same with the F150 Im waiting for Ford to bolt an Expedition body on that new electric F150 frame


Same here...I miss my 2005 Eddie Bauer


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Diamondraider said:


> Same here...I miss my 2005 Eddie Bauer


I had a 1995 Eddie Bauer.. or more correctly my wife did.. She let me drive it once in a while. 
We liked it so much we replaced it with a 2011 limited


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Well it doesn't have a Transmission so . . .
> It may be a FORD that lasts.


My 2011 Ford Explorer just turned 300000 miles.. Fords dont last? Can't prove that by mee


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

oldfart said:


> My 2011 Ford Explorer just turned 300000 miles.. Fords dont last? Can't prove that by mee


How many TRANSMISSIONS ?


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> How many TRANSMISSIONS ?


only the one it came with


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> How many TRANSMISSIONS ?


I had to put one in mine. I actually traded in my 2000 expedition to avoid a transmission job.


----------

